# Expecting first litter



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've finally decided to breed my first litter. The main things I'm going for when selecting a pair to breed is health, temperament and color. Starting with pet shop mice. I'm very excited for these babies!

This is my favorite doe Appley Dapply, she is due any time now. My guess is by Saturday. She has gained nearly 10 grams during her pregnancy.








that belly!  









This is my buck Starboard. I love his color. Some very friendly people here and on themouseconnection have helped me determine genetics, it's been confirmed I should be expecting more dove. 









Looks like a baby in this one for some reason









The nursery









I will definitely be updating this topic with lots of pictures.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Omg, that nursery picture is so cute! I love how the bellies on bandeds always seem the biggest, it's so adorable. <3


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hoping all goes well and as planned and look forward to updates


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Frizzle said:


> Omg, that nursery picture is so cute! I love how the bellies on bandeds always seem the biggest, it's so adorable. <3


Thanks Frizzle! That picture was right after I set it up, of course she has made a few arrangements since then so It hasn't stayed that way. I thought the blocks were very fitting for a nursery  
The band really helped me tell a difference in her belly size early on!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh I can't wait to see the babies from these two, they are going to be so cute! Beautiful mice!


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Trixie, you are one of the people who helped me figure genetics on themouseconnection

Thanks!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I am so happy I could help! I can't wait for the dove babies to come. <3


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Babies were born a few hours ago this morning. Somewhere from 9am to noon.

Saw her walk out of the nest box without the "baby bump." Can't even see them yet, but it seems she's being a good mother so far, spending a lot of time in the box. 

I'll post pics/ guess genders when I check them out tonight


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

One day old, 6 babies 
My guess is 4 girls and 2 boys. I'm pretty confident I've got the genders right, It was tough at first though but I kept re-checking and comparing them to each other.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are some healthy looking babies! Congrads to the bunch!


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

We have colors!



















Girls









Boys


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Oh I love their markings!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

The photos are very nice. Very artistic. And nice mice as well. Congratulations on the new litter.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

All grown up now! One of the girls, Dove piebald, long hair  (my favorite) It seems a few got their fathers "baby face" which I love


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

My RY girl, Pika

















Dove boy, Oden.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

GusGus, dove boy (slightly darker than the other)


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Last but not least, My "little lion" Piebald RY girl. Yay for long hair!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oohh I love them! What a perfect little litter!


----------

